# [SOLVED] Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??



## baanam (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi guys, i've got a dell inspiron 640m from 3 years ago. This laptop includes a NEC DVD RW drive. I've never had problems to burn dvds or cds. However, since last week I cant burn dvds, Honestly I dont know if the problem is that my dvd rw drive is in the end of its lifecycle coz I use it frecuently to burn dvds or cds. I want to ask you if you know any software or anyother idea in order to test my dvd rw drive. I already tried wit Nero disc speed but no error was found. I guess that problem is my dvd rw drive, but, How can i know it?:4-dontkno 
Thanks a lot !


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

so you have nero, does it list the drive as a burner still? what happens when you do try and burn a cd?

have you tried using windows to burn a disc instead of nero?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

hi try giving the lens a clean


----------



## baanam (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

I use Roxio Premium Edition and Yes, my laptop recognize it as DVD RW. I havent tried to burn a CD, im gonna do it. I already have used Nero and Windows to burn it but still doesnt work. As well I aready cleaned the leans. Hope you can tell me any other solution.
Tnks !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

hi there have been some instances where roxio has been the problem can't recall the exact details just recall it being an issue


----------



## baanam (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

I could burn cds but DVD{s dont. This message appears when i try to burn DVD

Sense: 03 ASC: 0C ASCQ: 00 (Command 2A)
-------------------------------------------------------
px.dll: 4.10.32.501
pxafs.dll: 4.10.32.501
pxdrv.dll: 1.2.31.0
pxmas.dll: 4.10.32.501
pxsfs.dll: 4.10.32.501
pxwave.dll: 4.10.32.501
pxwma.dll: 1.0.0.3

Any other Idea to solve this ?

Thanks Team


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

hi when was the last time it worked for both


----------



## baanam (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

Hi Joeten, I dont have problems to burn cds. The problem is only with DVDS and the problem started 2 weeks ago. Its so strange,Today in the morning I could burn a DVD. However 5 minutes later I tried to burn another dvd but I couldnt. The same error appears when it is in 80% of the burnin process.Im using Sony dvd-r, I already tried to update the driver, got low the write speed of my burner,updated the firmware, uninstall and install once again my dvd burner and nothing happens, problem continuous. 

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## baanam (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Software to test a DVD-RW Drive??*

Working fine, tnks


----------

